# fish are dumb!!!



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

i landed this red 2 weeks ago on my fly rod and then landed him again last night on the fly rod again lol. also ended given my live bait away to b.fine and less than five minutes he hooks up on a very aerobatic tarpon! he will post pics later im sure! good job barrett!


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

How can you tell it's the same red?


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Look at the damaged tail.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Here is another reason fish are dumb. When they have a hook in their lip they struggle against us pulling on the hook. If I had a hook in my lip I know which direction I would go! Haha


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

That's pretty cool


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

No need for a tag on that one.


----------



## sonicfisherman (Apr 8, 2009)

Dang isnt that twice now. i saw pictures in kayak angler that i thought was doing that before.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Yep


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

pretty cool


----------



## B.Fine (Aug 13, 2010)

Hope you didn't get in too much trouble for sticking around and helping me land that tarpon! :thumbsup:

You are the man!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

VERY COOL!!!

I'd change the title to "Fish are HUNGRY..." or not.

In the little pond behind my house I hooked up to an 8# plus bass 3 times in 15 minutes. I finally stripped off 20 feet or so of braided line that had hauled a bunch of smaller fish through the weeds a lot of times. After I stripped line and hooked her the third time I got her ashore. She still had the other two worm rigs in her mouth.

Jim


----------

